# How I have lost over 65 pounds



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello all,

It has been a very long time since I posted on here. So, I thought for my first visit I would post about being less of the man I once was. :0)

On Christmas day I decided to change my lifestyle. I watched a movie called, "Fat, sick, and dying". It is about a man who does a liquid diet to lose weight. He is under the care of a doctor named Mark Furhman. Dr. Furhman wrote a book called, "Eat to Live".

I read the book and finally understand why I am fat and what the human body does with what we stick in it.

I followed the advice in the book and got started on December 26th. For six weeks I ate nothing but fruits and vegetables. After that I started adding g baked or broiled meat. Chicken, beef, pork, fish, turkey, etc...

I went to the doctor on June 11th and found out I had dropped 65 pounds. As of mid July I have dropped from a 62 inch waist down to a loose 48. I do not "excercise" for the sake of doing it. I work outside and have started a small lawn care service. I do it because I have the energy and desire. Not because I need to do it to lose weight.

I am (for the first time in close to 20 years) under 300 pounds. By the end of the year I anticipate being between 200 and 240. Possible smaller but I am averaging 10 pounds per month. 

My doctor told me I will not hit a plateau because of my new lifestyle.

Oh, I also only drink water. Maybe a little juice once a month. Unless, I make it in my own juicer and drink it right then and there. I don't eat anything made of bread. I don't get sick when I eat anymore and I have so much more energy.

So, if you need to lose weight and haven't tried the above, check out the book. 

bnlfan


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Congratulations on your awesome weight loss!!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

bnflan, excellent!

were you one who posted once or twice about the first day or so of your diet? great job!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your weight loss, that's quite an acomplishment! I saw the same movie, and it was awesome. I have juiced several times for just a few days. The last time, I strictly drank the mean green juice, and lost 9 lbs in 7 days. I would have kept going, but I just can't stand the juice! It actually tastes nastier the MORE I drink it! 

But I would love to check out the Doctor's book. Now is such a good time for this being summer and all. Do you eat all your veggies raw? Or are some cooked?
I've been getting a lot of vegetables from a coworker, and then grow a few myself. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

congrats, keep going:goodjob:


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I would love to hear A LOT more about your success. like, what is a day's menu look like? with a hubs that is a meat n taters man, how could this work for me? dairy? cheese? more please!!!!

and wow, I am so envious but very happy for YOU!! way to go!


----------



## ketthes (Jul 31, 2012)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Good for you ! 

I have lost 20lbs so far on my method and I already feel like a different person. I have about 30 more to go.

Keep us updated so we can continue to cheer you on!


----------

